# DvD Rohling auch im CD Player...



## NeoWalker (7. April 2010)

Hiho,

und zwar hab ich folgende Frage, ich möchte gerne 
auf meinen DvD Rohling ein Album drauf brennen. Nun weiss
ich nit ob mein CD Player im Firmenwagen des abspielen würde.
Also um es kurz zu erklären : Spielt der CD Player
das Album auf dem DvD rohling ab ?


----------



## Ogil (7. April 2010)

Nein. Ein DVD-Spieler kann eine CD abspielen - aber ein CD-Spieler keine DVD.


----------



## Palimbula (8. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nein. Ein DVD-Spieler kann eine CD abspielen - aber ein CD-Spieler keine DVD.



Ansonsten würde dein CD-Player ja auch DVD-Player heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spass beiseite: Da auf einer DVD die Daten "enger" geschrieben werden, kann dies der Laser eines CD-Players nicht verarbeiten.


----------

